# Large Bushings for PC compatable



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My Google finger doesn't work on this one........ looking for a 1 inch template guide for a PC compatable base (1 3/16). I went to order this off Harbor frieght 9 Piece Router Template Guide Set when I noticed it was for a 1 3/8 opening in the base plate. A slight nudge towards the right web sight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Marco said:


> My Google finger doesn't work on this one........ looking for a 1 inch template guide for a PC compatable base (1 3/16). I went to order this off Harbor frieght 9 Piece Router Template Guide Set when I noticed it was for a 1 3/8 opening in the base plate. A slight nudge towards the right web sight is greatly appreciated.


 
I think it's a typo on the HF website. I think they mean 1-3/16 but I wouldn't order it unless I was sure.

MLCS BUSHINGS

FOX SHOP BUSHINGS

There's lot's of other places too.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Marco said:


> My Google finger doesn't work on this one........ looking for a 1 inch template guide for a PC compatable base (1 3/16). I went to order this off Harbor frieght 9 Piece Router Template Guide Set when I noticed it was for a 1 3/8 opening in the base plate. A slight nudge towards the right web sight is greatly appreciated.


Hi Marco,
The Harbor Freight are the 1-3/16" bushings PC type. Their ad is a typo. I have these. The item # is the same & the package say's 1-3/16. They fit my PC's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not a type O,,some call it by the OD size of the guide ,some by the thread size hole.,if you see it listed as the PC type it will fit almost all routers..

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search

=======


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> It's not a type O,,some call it by the OD size of the guide ,some by the thread size hole.,if you see it listed as the PC type it will fit almost all routers..
> 
> Lee Valley Tools - Item Search
> 
> =======


Hi Bob,
I think the ad is a typo. I looked at my package with the same item # & it say's 1-3/16" right on the package.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Marco said:


> My Google finger doesn't work on this one........ looking for a 1 inch template guide for a PC compatable base (1 3/16). I went to order this off Harbor frieght 9 Piece Router Template Guide Set when I noticed it was for a 1 3/8 opening in the base plate. A slight nudge towards the right web sight is greatly appreciated.


Hi Marco - If you don't need the whole kit, you can get individual ones here:
Hart Design Template Guide Bushings)


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The HF guides are 1-3/8" od. The ad does not state that they are PC type or compatible. So the ad is misleading in size. When searching for PC type guides you find guides labeled 1-3/16". Their ad does not match the package label. No where does it say 1-3/8" on the actual package. So someone might pass on the item thinking they are not compatible. But they are the 1-3/16" PC compatable guides as labeled on the package it's self.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks all for replying........... As much as Bob has recomended these (Harbor Frieghts Bushings) I was certain they were PC compatible until I went to order and noticed their discription ........ I was good and frustrated. The site with single bushings are available is appreciated but they get you on the shipping


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Marco said:


> Thanks all for replying........... As much as Bob has recomended these (Harbor Frieghts Bushings) I was certain they were PC compatible until I went to order and noticed their discription ........ I was good and frustrated. The site with single bushings are available is appreciated but they get you on the shipping


Hi Marco - You right about the shipping. Almost anyplace you try to get a "one of" item, shipping nails you, with the exception of MLCS. Hartville has a pretty good selection of jig hardware and t-track stuff so I can usually round an order out to where shipping averages out some.:blink:


----------

